# How expensive are parts for a Yamaha snowblower?



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

How expensive are parts for a Yamaha snowblower? 

Are they so expensive you want to sell it? Are parts still available? Do the parts last a long time as other snowblower parts do?


----------



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

Model you're interested in would be helpful.

Yamaha is top of the line. There's snowblowers from the 80s still going, 30 odd years old and going strong. As for parts, you can still get most of them, but of course not every single one is available. OEM parts are always relatively expensive, but it's not out of line for Yamaha unless you're looking for something that is quite rare, or out of production(and sold out)


----------



## astro (Apr 6, 2019)

Order parts from Japan


----------



## Christopher (Jan 24, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> How expensive are parts for a Yamaha snowblower? Are they so expensive you want to sell it? Are parts still available? Do the parts last a long time as other snowblower parts do?


 Order from Impex in Japan. Parts are way cheaper than the dealer. Ask me how I know.


----------



## dhskir (Nov 3, 2021)

Do what Christopher says, I restored my '89 YS-828 with parts from Impex. Takes a while to get them, but they are genuine! 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

